# Swarm question and screwed-up comb question



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

First off I'm a newbee, first year warre beek, but I would take a look in hive 1, to se if I could see brood or queen cells, after two weeks you could have a new queen now or soon. On #2 I'd leave the top box alone, way too messy trying to make it right, do your bars have strips or wax to coax them to build straight, one of my hives did the top box perfect then the next box cross ways but I caught it early and straightened the comb out holding it in place with rubberbands. After the brood hatches out of that crazy top box they'll back fill with honey that they'll eat this winter then you could pull it in the spring or if they grow enough you could harvest it. But I'm still picking my way along here too so maybe more experienced hands will chime in and we'll both learn something.


----------



## Margles (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you, that's kind of what I thought about hive 2. I guess it's not a big deal to the bees if the comb is crosswise. After reading a lot of other posts here, I think my hives are kind of puny. I wasn't planning on harvesting any honey this year, anyway, but now I'm going to make a plan to combine hives, if necessary. Goldenrod is budded right now and I understand that when it's blooming there will be a big feast for the bees. I'll see how the two hives do. Does anyone know the best time to combine for the winter if you live in zone 4? All flowers are frozen and gone by the end of September.


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Can't speak to combining hives, my goldenrod hasn't started here yet, zone 5 a little north east of Springfield Ma. Sumac is still mostly green with some turning red, my bees seem to like it. Have you gone to biobees.com yet, Abbe Warre's book is there free to download or just read and he covers everything, it's old but good. Sorry, warre.biobees.com


----------

